
Economists Are Finally Reconnecting with the Real World - ryan_j_naughton
http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/economists-are-finally-reconnecting-with-the-real-world/
======
dozzie
Hard to call that "reconnecting with the real world". Economists seem to
continue to base on their usual hand-waving instead of solid, verifiable facts
and falsifiable hypotheses. They want just to influence politics more.

